# Sand Leveling Project



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Ive got a small leveling project to start this weekend and im trying to gauge how much sand to order. I have roughly 2700sq ft to level, no major "holes".

Any advice on a good formula to use for calculating how much sand to order?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

How much area does a yard of sand cover?
150 square feet
One cubic yard of sand covers approximately 120 to 150 square feet of area at a depth of 1 to 2 inches. A yard of sand weighs approximately 2,000 and 3,000 pounds, or about 1 1/2 tons. One ton of sand covers about 80 to 100 square feet.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> How much area does a yard of sand cover?
> 150 square feet
> One cubic yard of sand covers approximately 120 to 150 square feet of area at a depth of 1 to 2 inches. A yard of sand weighs approximately 2,000 and 3,000 pounds, or about 1 1/2 tons. One ton of sand covers about 80 to 100 square feet.


Thanks. Thats very helpful


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

I do not know about you cool guys, but rule of thumb for bermuda is 1 cu. ya. per M.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

@jha4aamu , the general rule is 1 cubic yard per thousand square feet. You could probably order 3 tons and be fine.

I can promise you that it covers more than 150 sqft
When you're spreading it thin so you don't smother your grass.

Check out my thread where I'm leveling roughly 18,000 sqft.

I ordered 18 tons.... I'll let you know how much is left over/how much more I would have needed.

You'll probably not want to add any more depth than 1/4-1/2 inch at a time as it would smother your lawn.

Here's a link: at 1/4 inch it covers 1900 sqft
At 1/2 inch 650 sqft

https://biomassone.com/how-much-material/


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@CrackedCornCrack ... somethings up with the math at that site. 1/4" should be around 1300 sqft..


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

The 9 and 2 should be reversed - from 1926 to 1296. Good catch Stu.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

Great catch. I've never done the math but I thought that looked a little high, especially with 1/2 inch being 648. I was like "hmmm it should just double but maybe I'm not very good at math"


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

CrackedCornCrack said:


> @jha4aamu , the general rule is 1 cubic yard per thousand square feet. You could probably order 3 tons and be fine.
> 
> I can promise you that it covers more than 150 sqft
> When you're spreading it thin so you don't smother your grass.
> ...


Thanks for the link. The landscape company who im purchasing the sand from said i needed about 14 cu yards for sq footage. That just sounded ridiculously high to me


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

@jha4aamu , I put almost exactly 1 ton per 1,000 sqft. If you got 14cu yards for 2700 sqft you would probably create an actual beach 😂

Here's a picture of what's probably 9 tons (could be a little less) on 9,000 sqft:


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Im in the middle of mine now the first 1200 or so sq ft is done. I ended up ordering 4 tons just to make sure i didnt run out


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

@jha4aamu , that's probably perfect. I'm ready to order another 18 tons... but I'll probably wait till fall 😂😂😂


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

Got a noob question... why type of sand is best for leveling?


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I use 2NS sand - $5 per ton from local gravel pit.

I also tried play sand from a local landscape supply but too expensive at $20 per ton considering how much is needed.

I also tried fill sand at $6 per ton from a local landscape supply. It seemed like there were too many little pebbles and stones that show themselves one the finer particles work their way down. But it is acceptable enough and cheap enough that I would just use it if I didn't have access to the 2NS sand for cheap. Maybe not good for reel mowing though.

2NS...


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Pemt13 said:


> Got a noob question... why type of sand is best for leveling?


i used mortar sand. the landscape company i used said it was screened finer than the "regular" sand they sell.


----------



## KCBen (Jun 18, 2018)

I ordered about 3 tons (to have extra) and used about 1-1.5 tons on 1,000 sq ft and I think I over did it on my KBG. Maybe bermuda can handle being "smothered", but I feel like it really set my bluegrass lawn back. Hindsight, I would do 1/2 as much, and then reapply when I felt it was ready for another round. 
Side note--I used kiln dried sand that they sell to golf courses so they can put through their spreaders. I baked my grass where I dumped it bc it was still too hot 8 hours after delivery! whoopsies.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Everything here is delivered by the yard, it's so odd reading about you guys ordering by the ton.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

I used 36 yards on my yard and im right at an acre. i could use another 10 yards to get the back yard better. So far it has been a 2 year project.


----------



## KCBen (Jun 18, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> Everything here is delivered by the yard, it's so odd reading about you guys ordering by the ton.


Yeah I think it just depends on the company you get it from and if they bill by weight vs volume. I used Kaw Valley Sand & Gravel in KC and they weigh the dump trucks empty and then loaded. Since mine was dried in a kiln, it was A LOT more sand than "standard" sand with a lot of water weight.


----------

